# Driving in NZ



## MichFres (Feb 22, 2015)

Greetings,

My husband and I are going to NZ for a 'look, see and decide' trip in March and the amount of information on your country is amazing but also conflicting (as with everywhere, people have very different opinions).

My first question is this: will I need to get an international driving license to be able to hire a car in Auckland?

We can only spare 12 days (in between my son's birthday and my husband's work commitments) and I realise this is far too short to see everything but I have planned a basic route. Please tell me if I'm mad or if there are any places you wouldn't bother with:
Auckland, Tauranga, Napier, Wellington, Christchurch, Wellington again on the way back, Palmerston North, New Plymouth, Hamilton and back to Auckland. 

My biggest concern is schooling for my two boys (aged 13 and 11). They are currently in a Rudolph Steiner 'Waldorf school' here and they love it so I would like them to continue but will still have to research that quite a bit.

Any advise on a exploratory trip would be appreciated.

Michelle


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

MichFres said:


> Greetings,
> 
> My husband and I are going to NZ for a 'look, see and decide' trip in March and the amount of information on your country is amazing but also conflicting (as with everywhere, people have very different opinions).
> 
> ...


No you can use your current driving license from your own country so long as it covers you to drive the class of vehicle hired. 

That's a big route for sure.
It's doable but there's a lot to see inbetween which you may not have factored in - eg Rotorua and Taupo. Hopefully you've worked out driving times with regular stops. 
Eg Auckland Airport to Tauranga is at least 3hrs. Tauranga to Napier around 6 hrs. Napier to Wellington around 6hrs. To get to Christchurch you obviously have to use the ferry to get over to the South Island and drive. You'll waste valuable time waiting for the ferry both ways and the ferry journey is 3.5hrs each way. Picton to Christchurch is 4.5hrs. When back in Wellington the trip back to Auckland via Palmy and the Naki is a huge trip. Wellington - Auckland direct is 10 hrs so with a couple detours to Palmy and the Naki your talking around 16hrs driving. All times quoted non stop driving and don't include stops.


----------



## MichFres (Feb 22, 2015)

*To Napier or Onwards*

Thanks escapedtonz,

My aunt who lives in Auckland told me I was nuts and that I should skip Napier altogether to save time but for some or other reason it really appeals to me although I've never been. Could be my stubborn streak I guess.

Is it worth going through Matamata? My son really wants a hobbit sword. Perhaps they are available throughout NZ? 

On a totally different note, my husband and I are avid quad bikers. We've found a spot in Hanmer Springs but does anyone know of any other great rides along my routing?

Much appreciated


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

MichFres said:


> Thanks escapedtonz,
> 
> My aunt who lives in Auckland told me I was nuts and that I should skip Napier altogether to save time but for some or other reason it really appeals to me although I've never been. Could be my stubborn streak I guess.
> 
> ...


Now I'd say keep Napier in the loop as it's a lovely place. Art Deco buildings etc.
If you need to skip a place I'd say Palmy first then New Plymouth.
Palmy since in my opinion it's just a big town with not much going for it (sure others would disagree). Been a couple times but never wanted to stay.
New Plymouth as it's way over West and remote. Its a very long drive and most of the things to do centred around Mt Taranaki. Theres a decent promenade walk / cycle way and good golf but thats about it. 
I'd much rather point you to Wanganui and maybe do the paddle steamer & visit the town which is really nice. You'd have to drive through to get to New Plymouth.

Unless your in to The Hobbit there's nothing else at Matamata. I drive / ride past it twice a shift but not been myself as not really into those types of fantasy films. Seen them and Lord Of The Rings but I'm lost on the plot.
Doubt very much you'd get a sword there. Maybe in one of the proper touristy shops in Auckland or another big city but I can't imagine how you'd explain that to customs for the trip home.

Quad biking and off road scrambling I've not done other than in the desert in UAE.
I'm a road biker - sports and naked street fighter stuff. Lot of the lads I know in the bike club do quad biking and scrambling & seems to be around Levin just South West of Palmy.

Hamner Springs is a great place to visit and I'm sure better quad biking country than Levin.
I remember there's a place out Wainuiomata, Wellington that advertises quad biking but unsure if it's still going ?


----------

